# How Many Wedding Photographers focus on Google Ranking?



## bluespotphotography (Mar 23, 2012)

As a wedding photographer, I have built a solid business in a year. I have been a photographer for years, mainly doing landscape and art. However, what I have learned in the one year that I have been in Business is that Google Ranking is important. I have hired many companies that didn't pan out. I finally got a guy that is helping get better results. 

How many other Wedding Photographers focus on SEO efforts? Do you get overwhelmed sometimes like do? Do you pay a lot of money to rank ahead?

I guess these are questions that have a lot of different answers. Anyways, I look forward to posts from Wedding photographers that have their own story. 

Carlos,

I am your professional Temecula Wedding Photographer


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 23, 2012)

spam link no workie, your SEO efforts on this forum are a huge fail


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Mar 23, 2012)

Spam fail.Crawl back in your hole, please.


----------



## jonmphotography (Apr 10, 2012)

I have found that it depends who you talk to. Wedding Photographers focus on all types of marketing, google is one, pay per click is another, wedding fairs, other vendors, referral business, and social media are all valid forms. I focus more on social media, I find that it keeps me in front of people eyes. You can see our work, I like to think it has benefited since we are shooting at nicer locations. Being Lake Tahoe and Sonoma Wedding Photographers have given us some great pictures.

Thanks,
Jon M Photography


----------

